# Fish out of New Port Richey, Legal Consult for Fishing Tackle Retailer, Built my own skiff



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

I grew up on an island in New Port Richey, FL. My parent's dock was on a bayou that is currently popular with a number of fishing guides for redfish and snook. It's where I currently keep my 16 foot flats skiff. I grew up fishing, but didn't get out much in college and law school. After practicing law for about 4 to 5 years, I was able to slow and incorporate fishing back into my routine. I enjoyed being able to buy the gear I'd always wanted, but always knew it was never about the rod or reel in the first place. I fished a few tournaments and won an inshore saltwater tournament out of Tarpon Springs, the Peter T. Assimack Memorial tournament with a friend of mine a few years back. Most recently, I came to work full time for a few friends of mine. They started an e-commerce company about 7 years ago. Then about a year and a half ago, they started Live to Fish. A fishing tackle and apparel company with both a brick and mortar location and website. The showroom is in a 13,100 square foot building located at the following address: LIVE TO FISH, 9942 STATE ROAD 52, HUDSON, FL 34669. The website is www.livetofish.com I came here full time in February of 2017. It's been a big transition from working in a law firm, but I definitely enjoy it. I'm not down on the sales floor. My work involves issues that are a bit removed from customer involvement, but I still contribute to what we should stock, post articles to our blog, and enjoy the camaraderie here. I built a 16 foot wooden skiff, center console, and chose the brand new 2017 Yamaha F25 to power it. I'm going to install a micro jack plate and probably trim tabs. It's a flat bottom boat but it stays dry in a chop. I think that's due to the extended toe rail that acts as splash rail. I get about 28 to 29 mph, WOT. There's an oval shaped 30 gallon livewell under the front deck. I often debate over whether I should even keep it because I much prefer to fish with artificials or fly fish. However, I figure I'll use when I take out someone who is a live bait fan, or I'm in a situation where that would simple work best. I like the dealer discount I get to share in on tackle. We're also a Costa Del Mel dealer. Never in my life did I ever think that a hobby like fishing would have anything to do with my career. However, I've been praying for the best plan for some time now. I'm happy to share any news or info I have, so don't hesitate to contact me.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Good to see you here, Josh. Skiff sounds awesome -- would love to see some photos.
Zack


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Zack. I've been enjoying the forum. There are some great members and excellent information. I'm attaching a photo of the Loophole taken this weekend. I changed out the console I had installed to a smaller console and installed an aluminum leaning post type seat. I still need to repaint the deck and hull.


----------

